# Newbie from the netherlands



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Northwest part of USA. 

photos of your horse?>


----------



## ColtyandSaxonsmama (Feb 28, 2014)

Welcome!! This is a great place, full of great horsey folks. I am from Southwestern Ontario, Canada. Yes, please post pictures of your Friesian. Again, welcome.


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi, I'm from southeast Spain. Very dry here, my horse hates water. You won't catch her trying to make anyone wet! 

You're from the Friesian heartlands! From what I understand, Friesians are very much in demand in the US. People will be jealous lol. 

Photos of your horse are obligatory ;-) When you say she is a Friesian star mare, what do you mean?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bamii (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks all! 

So al lot of variety here, spain is the most close by haha. 
Star means that she earned a star (ster) by an inspection. The inspection for friesians are really strict, the movement has to be very good to earn a star. 

Here's a photo of her, maybe I'll make a photo thread later


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm in Germany  I lived in Moenchengladbach for 11 years, close to Venlo and Roermond.

Dutch people are just great, you're all super friendly! I was on a train with a friend back from Hannover on Sunday and a big group that had been to Berlin for the weekend shuffled up so we could sit down and offered us a lot of beer haha!

She's a nice looker. A friend of mine has one, I find the trot really hard to sit!


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

Bamii said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm Nynke from Friesland, the Netherlands. I joined this forum cause I'd like to meet horse people from all around the world and to improve my english. (So feel free if you want to correct my english :wink
> 
> ...


Hey bamii, welcome I live in the UK, do you have pics of your mare?
This is mine( she's a bit overweight in this PIC! Too much grass lol)


----------



## Bamii (Dec 1, 2015)

DuffyDuck said:


> I'm in Germany  I lived in Moenchengladbach for 11 years, close to Venlo and Roermond.
> 
> Dutch people are just great, you're all super friendly! I was on a train with a friend back from Hannover on Sunday and a big group that had been to Berlin for the weekend shuffled up so we could sit down and offered us a lot of beer haha!
> 
> She's a nice looker. A friend of mine has one, I find the trot really hard to sit!


We duchies know how to party haha
I went to Germany for a schoolexchange, love the nature there and also very kind people. 

For sitting trot it really helps when the horse is round, on the bit and is using their back the right way. Thats a lot easier with saddle than without haha. We love riding without saddle so I had to learn to sit her trot

Chaz80 here's another pic. Also with a big belly from her vacantion on the pastures (and sunbleached manes...)


----------



## Fantelle (Oct 26, 2015)

Welcome, neighbour (Belgian here). Gorgeous horse you've got there. 

Here's my nerd


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Welkom!

Swiss import to the Southern US here.

Very nice mare!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Bamii said:


> We duchies know how to party haha
> I went to Germany for a schoolexchange, love the nature there and also very kind people.
> 
> For sitting trot it really helps when the horse is round, on the bit and is using their back the right way. Thats a lot easier with saddle than without haha. We love riding without saddle so I had to learn to sit her trot
> ...


He was round, he is trained up to German L level and his owner and I swapped horses. She had my baby WB and we were both in hysterics at the difference in movement! He is lovely, and his owner makes it look effortless. He really came through his back end and had a nice swing, but I am so used to riding my 17hh WB with a smoother, longer movement. The canter was a LOT of fun though. A friend had a Dales pony who looked like a slightly scruffier and smaller Friesian who moved in a similair way.

I love the manes.

I will try and find the picture of when I bought my 3yo. He was in a scruffy barn with the longest mane, however half chewed off, and in the dark I mistook him for one, the owner was pressing me to ride him and I said I was looking for a WB. He came over to us and I fell in love instantly.. but the first thing that went when I got home were the rat tails and half chewed mane


----------

